# Recuperare file perso da XFS

## MajinJoko

Ciao a tutti.

Mentre stavo navigando con Opera il mio portatile si è bloccato (stavo usando il doppio schermo, e solo successivamente ho capito che il sistema crasha quando premo la combinazione Fn+"tasto per attivare il monitor esterno").

Lasciando perdere i motivi del crash, ho perso qualche file contenuto in ~/.opera. Direi tutto, ma ho visto che non ho perso le impostazioni dello Speed Dial, quindi credo che non sia stata cancellata completamente la directory.

Pazienza per il tema e per le impostazioni. Tuttavia, mi piacerebbe poter recuperare almeno il file dei bookmarks.

La partizione su cui monto la home è formattata in xfs.

C'è modo di recuperare qualcosa?

Grazie

----------

## Fresbeeplayer

scusa, ma non ho capito bene qual'è il problema; se il sistema è solo crashato, come hai fatto a perdere dei dati? Se il pc non si accende più o non vedi niente bisogna che attacchi l'hard disk da qualche altra parte, monti la partizione, e copi i files che ti servono.

----------

## dynamite

Non sono proprio esperto di recupero dati visto che per fortuna non ne ho avuto mai necessità, ma mi sembra che il programma testdisk si accoppi ad un altro software photorec che permette il recupero di file e dati (con le solite raccomandazioni di non scrivere sulla partizione ecc...) prova a dargli un'occhiata...mi sembra che sia inserito in portage, ma forse sarebbe meglio utilizzarlo attraverso SystemRescueCd da cd live...

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Fresbeeplayer wrote:*   

> scusa, ma non ho capito bene qual'è il problema; se il sistema è solo crashato, come hai fatto a perdere dei dati?

 

Il sistema è andato in freezer con Opera aperto. E di conseguenza mi ha mangiato qualche file in ~/.opera che stava utilizzando.

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> Non sono proprio esperto di recupero dati visto che per fortuna non ne ho avuto mai necessità, ma mi sembra che il programma testdisk si accoppi ad un altro software photorec che permette il recupero di file e dati (con le solite raccomandazioni di non scrivere sulla partizione ecc...) prova a dargli un'occhiata...mi sembra che sia inserito in portage, ma forse sarebbe meglio utilizzarlo attraverso SystemRescueCd da cd live...

 

Testdisk, usato con abbastanza soddisfazione su un hd morto settimana scorsa (su NTFS però), non mi sembra supporti XFS. Controllerò, ma avevo letto che lavorava con altri filesystems.

Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

inizia con il guardare qui. xfs_repair. Con ogni probabilità il file dei bookmarks dovresti recuperarlo, quanto al resto non ci proverei proprio.

----------

## Ic3M4n

dalla pagina ufficiale del progetto http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk sembra che il filesystem xfs sia supportato.

in ogni caso anche io proverei prima con xfs_repair. e... logicamente tieni la partizione in readonly fino a quando vuoi cercare di recuperare il file. ogni accesso in scrittura può sovrascrivere i dati che vuoi recuperare.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Con ogni probabilità il file dei bookmarks dovresti recuperarlo, quanto al resto non ci proverei proprio.

 

Grazie, ma purtroppo non ha funzionato.

Prima, dal livecd di gentoo 2006.0:

 *Quote:*   

> # xfs_repair  /dev/hda4
> 
> Phase 1 - find and verify superblock...
> 
> Phase 2 - using internal log
> ...

 

Poi, da una live di ubuntu, ha trovato 16 "problemi", li ha risolti senza problemi, ma la "lost+found" creata è vuota.

 *Ic3m4n wrote:*   

> in ogni caso anche io proverei prima con xfs_repair. e... logicamente tieni la partizione in readonly fino a quando vuoi cercare di recuperare il file. ogni accesso in scrittura può sovrascrivere i dati che vuoi recuperare.

 

Purtroppo me ne sono accorto a distanza di giorni.

----------

## djinnZ

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Phase 7 - verify and correct link counts...
> 
> corrupt dinode 232355645, extent total = 1, nblocks = 0.  This is a bug.
> 
> Please report it to linux-xfs@oss.sgi.com.
> ...

  prova a rilanciarlo (vedi tra le gentoo e la ubuntu quale versione di xfs_toos è più recente). Se esce ancora, elimina l'errore 990 e riprova a recuperare.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> prova a rilanciarlo (vedi tra le gentoo e la ubuntu quale versione di xfs_toos è più recente). Se esce ancora, elimina l'errore 990 e riprova a recuperare.

 

Quello di ubuntu era il più recente.

Comunque l'ho lanciato dalla mia installazione (avviata in modo che non montasse il device su cui speravo di trovare i file) e non ha più segnalato errori. Credo che quando l'ho lanciato da ubuntu ha corretto le incongruenze.

----------

## riverdragon

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Poi, da una live di ubuntu, ha trovato 16 "problemi", li ha risolti senza problemi, ma la "lost+found" creata è vuota.

 E' perfettamente normale, la directory lost+found è mappata sui blocchi "cattivi", così sei sicuro di non andare a scriverci sopra, non serve a recuperare i file.

----------

